# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Mrekullite e humbura

## вlαck'swαn

Shumë prej anijeve të mbytura më të famshme të botës, varret dhe reliktet e historisë ende mbeten mister. 

Tani që rreth 1500 satelitë aktivë ndodhen në orbitën e Tokës dhe popullsia njerëzore po i afrohet 7 miliardëshit, ju ndoshta mendoni se çdo gjë me vlerë në planet do të ishte zbuluar deri më sot. 

Por objektet më të famshme të historisë, që nga "Grali i shenjtë", murali i Da Vincit dhe aeroplani i humbur i Amelia Earhart, ende mbeten të zbulohen.

Diku larg bregdetit të Kolumbisë qëndron "San Jose", një galion i fundosur spanjoll që mendohet se mban më shumë se 1 miliard dollarë pasuri. Arkeologët kanë shpenzuar dekada gërmime nën diellin përvëlues në kërkim të varrit të humbur të mbretëreshës Nefertiti të Egjiptit. 

Dhe që në mes të shekullit të 16-të, askush s'e ka parë muralen e Leonardo da Vincit, të cilin shumë prej bashkëkohësve e konsiderojnë kryevepra e tij më e madhe.

Gazeta "The Wall Street Journal" ju tregon për disa prej tyre, arsyeja pse ndodhen në fillim të listës së objekteve më të kërkuara dhe se kush i kërkon. Jennifer Saranow është "gjashtarja" e teknologjisë së lartë që po kërkon disa prej tyre. Falë teknologjisë së lartë të kërkimit kjo do të jetë më lehtë në ditën e sotme. 

Gjatë viteve të fundit, një ushtri në rritje historianësh, arkeologësh dhe gjahtarësh thesaresh kanë mbledhur shuma të mëdha parash dhe kanë vënë në punë këtë teknologji në kërkim të këtyre thesareve, por edhe të të tjerave. 

Maury Kravitz, një avokat 75-vjeçar në pension dhe tregtar nga Highland Park, Illinois, ka kaluar 15 vitet e fundit dhe ka shpenzuar 3 deri në 4 milionë dollarë, duke kërkuar në Mongolinë veri-qendrore varrin e Genghis Khan. 

Roger "Woody" Peard, 53-vjeçar nga Lake Tahoe, Kalifornia, beson se aeroplani i Amelia Earhart-it, "Electra 10-E", i cili u zhduk mbi Paqësorin jugor në vitin 1937, u rrëzua për shkak të një përplasjeje në ajër dhe u gropos në një bazë ushtarake japoneze në ishull Marshall. 

Ai ka mbledhur rreth 30 mijë dollarë fonde për ekspeditën që do të përdorë një radar që penetron në tokë për ta provuar teorinë e tij. "Askush s'më beson", thotë ai.

Eksploruesit edhe kanë patur sukses. Majin e kaluar, "Odyssey Marine Exploration Inc.", një firmë kërkimi nën ujë, njoftoi se kishte gjetur një anije të mbytur të erës koloniale të quajtur "Black Swan" (Mjellma e zezë) dhe nxori rreth 500 mijë monedha argjendi. 

Në vitin 1985, një skuadër kërkuesish gjeti dhe filmoi mbeturinat e Titaniku, ndërsa në vitin 1992, imazhet satelitore ndihmuan një tjetër grup të lokalizojë atë që besonin se ishte krahina legjendare e humbur e Ubar-it, të cilin Lawrence i Arabisë e quajti "Altantiku i rërave". 

Një kërkues thotë se ka zbuluar thesarin nga anija e famshme e mbytur "Flor de la Mar", pranë bregut të Indonezisë, ndërsa një profesor nga Teksasi pretendon se ka blerë një ashkël nga Kryqi i Vërtetë, kryqi që u përdor për të kryqëzuar Jezusin, për 1500 dollarë në "eBay". 

Tradicionalisht, gjahu për thesaret joakademike financohet nga grupe investitorësh që kërkojnë shpërblime në shkëmbim, duke shitur të drejtat e medias dhe duke ndarë çdo thesar. "Odyssey Marine", kompania më e madhe e llojit të saj, u bë kapital në vitin 1997. 

Kompania ka një kapital tregu prej 300 milionë dollarësh dhe vitin e kaluar kishte 5.06 milionë dollarë të ardhura. Por teknologjia po hap shumë mundësi në këtë fushë.

Duke përdorur "Global Positioning System", kërkuesit mund ta kuptojnë më mirë ku të kërkojnë. Komunikimet pa kabllo i lejojnë kërkuesve të ndajnë dhe të analizojnë informacion nga vend të largëta. 

Fotografitë satelitore sugjerojnë qytete të lashta dhe rrugë tregtare, ndërsa pajisjet e fundit përdorin sinjalet e radarëve, sensorët magnetikë dhe pulset elektrike për të aftësuar kërkuesit të shohin gjërat nën ujë, të cilat 5 vite më parë ishin të padukshme. 

Shumë teknika të tilla janë në dispozicion të kujtdo sot", thotë W.Fredrick Limp, drejtori i Universitetit të Arkansasit për Qendrën e Teknologjive të Avancuara. 

Porcher Taylor III, një profesor nga Universiteti në Richmond, ka shpenzuar gati një dekadë duke analizuar imazhe të detajuara nga satelitët të një anomalie mbi malin Ararat të Turqisë, për të cilën beson se është Arka e Noesë. 

Në Majami, fotografi Ulf Erlingsson, kohët e fundit përdori softuerë hartash të teknologjisë së lartë për të treguar ngjashmërinë mes Irlandës dhe përshkrimeve të Platonit për Altantis (Zoti Erlingsson beson se përshkrimet e Platonit u frymëzuan nga një ishull në detin e Veriut). Në disa raste, të pasurit janë ata që financojnë kërkimet.

Për të gjetur nëndetësen në të cilën u vdiq babai gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore, tre vëllezër kohët e fundit morën me qera dy kompani eksplorimi nën ujë për ta kërkuar (lundra "USS Grunion" u identifikuar gushtin e kaluar). 

Për 30 mijë dollarë, gjahtarët individual të thesareve mund të blejnë sensorë nëntokësorë apo të marrin me qera një anije nënujore kërkimi për një ditë. 

Gjatë viteve të fundit, arkeologët, historianët dhe qeveritë kanë shprehur shqetësimin se shumë thesare nënujore janë plaçkë e grabitur, me shumë pak interes për të dhënat historike. 

Nën ligjin tradicional, që drejton vendet arkeologjike nënujore në ujërat ndërkombëtare, gjetësit janë mbajtësit dhe rikuperuesit marrin kompensim. 

Por qeveritë nuk lëshojnë pe - "Odyssey Marine" është në një betejë ligjore me Spanjën për "Mjellmën e zezë".

Mrekullite e humbura

Varri i Genghis Khan

Askush s’e di ku është varrosur Genghis Khan. Ndërkohë që burimet historike thonë se luftëtari i madh ka vdekur gjatë një fushate në Kinën veri-lindore në vitin 1227, ata s’e zbulojnë vendbanimin e fundit. 

Në vitin 1237, një ambasador kinez pohoi se kishte parë vendin e varrosjes së pushtuesit të madh dhe në vitin 1370 një shkrimtar kinez e emëroi vendin si “Kirelgu”, por misteri ende mbetet. 

Pasi lexoi një libër 55 vite më parë për një pushtues mongolian, avokati dhe tregtari Maury Kravitz u fiksua pas tij. 

Ai u nis për ekspeditë dhe mblodhi 1.5 milionë dollarë. Eksploruesit duruan mushkonjat dhe gjarpërinjtë helmues në Mongoli për dy vite, por veç skeleteve dhe poçeve nuk gjetën asgjë tjetër. Kërkimet do të fillojnë këtë verë, me 250 mijë dollarë të tjerë të mbledhura.

Dhoma e qelibartë

Një nga kryeveprat e artit barok, “Dhoma e qelibartë” ishte një dhuratë nga mbreti Frederick William I” i Prusisë për Pjetrin e Madh në vitin 1716.

U vendos në pallatin veror të perandorit rus, Tsarskoye Selo. Muret ishin të veshura me qelibar, pasqyra dhe mozaikë mermeri. Një ambasador britanik e përshkroi si mrekullia e tetë e botës.

Kur nazistët pushtuan Rusinë në vitin 1941, muret gati në të rënë nuk i mashtruan gjermanët, të cilët e çmontuan dhe e transportuan thesarin në një kështjellë në Kalinigrad, Rusi për ta ekspozuar. 

Në janar të vitit 1945, dhoma u evakuua dhe thesari s’u pa më. Disa thonë se thesari është fundosur me një anije ruse në vitin 1945.

Varri i Nefertitti-t

Egjiptologët e dinë se kjo mbretëreshë ka jetuar në shekullin e 14-të pra Krishtit. Ajo u martua me faraonin Akhenaten dhe pati gjashtë vajza. 

Ata e dinë edhe si dukej falë një busti të famshëm. Por për shkak se varri i saj ende nuk është gjetur, ata s’e dinë si ka vdekur apo çfarë i ndodhi. 

Pas shekullit të 12-të të mbretërimit të burrit të saj, emri i saj zhduket nga të dhënat arkeologjike. “Varrin e saj duan ta gjejnë të gjithë”, thotë Nicholas Reevens, një egjiptolog në Kolegjin “Eton” në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar. “Jo vetëm për pasuritë që përmban, por sepse Nefertiti është hallka e humbur”, shton ai. 

Një ekspeditë e vitit 2005 ka zbuluar shumë varreza të tjera, po jo varrin e mbretëreshës së mistershme.

Anija “San Jose”

"San Hose" është anija më e pasur e fundosur në histori. Këtë e thotë Bob Cembrola, kuratori i historisë së detit në Kolegjin "U.S. Naval War" në Newport. 

Pasi u thye nga një skuadër angleze larg bregdetit të Kolumbisë në vitin 1708, "San Jose" u fundos me 600 burra në bord. 

Thesari i anijes, i cili përfshin monedha ari dhe argjendi, do të kishte një vlerë nga 150 milionë deri në 10 miliardë dollarësh, varet se kë pyesni. 

Masa e thesarit është çështja që debatohet edhe sot. Vlerësimet angleze të kohës thonë vlerën prej 50 milionë pesove spanjolle, ndërsa Gabriel Garcia Marquez e rrit edhe më shumë këtë vlerë në romanin "Dashuri në kohën e kolerës". 

Vlera e thesarit sot varet nga sasia e parave me të cilat do të shkëmbeheshin. 

Legjenda "San Jose" i ka nxitur gjahtarët e thesareve për vite. 

Në vitin 1982, një grup investitorësh që operojnë nën emrin "Sea Search Armada", njoftoi se kishin gjetur galionin në bregdetin e Kolumbisë. Dhe vetëm qershorin e kaluar, beteja e tyre 20 vjeçare mori fund. 

Gjykata e Lartë e vendit vendosi se gjithçka që i përkiste trashëgimisë kulturore të Kolumbisë i përkiste Kolumbisë, ndërsa "thesari që mbetej" do të ndahej mes eksploruesve. "Sea Search Armada" shpreson të fillojë gërmimin në vitin 2009.

Grali i shenjtë

Ende nuk është e qartë se çfarë është grali i shenjtë. Historianët thonë se përmendet për herë të parë në vitin 1190 në një poemë të Chretien nga Troja. 

Autori e përshkruan gralin, por kurrë nuk thotë se çfarë është. Shkrimtarë të mëvonshëm, mes tyre dhe Eucharist-i, e përshkruajnë si kupa që Jezusi mbajti në Darkën e Fundit. Në fund të shekullit të 19-të, grali u bë simbol misticizmi dhe rituali. 

Fakti që historianët mendojnë se është thjeshtë një mjet i figurshëm, nuk i ka ndalur njerëzit ta kërkojnë. Alfredo Barbagallo, një skolar mesjetar italian, beson se “Grali i shenjtë” ndodhet në katakombet nën Bazilikën e Shën Lawrence, jashtë mureve të Romës.

Beteja e Anghiar-it

Në vitin 1503, Leonardo da Vinci u caktua të dekorojë një holl në pallatin Vecchio në Florence. Ai punoi atje për 18 muaj me një mural të “Betejës së Anghiari”-t, që u luftua nga trupat e Florentine-s në vitin 1440. 

Ai përdori vaj në vend të teknikës tradicionale të afreskeve, para se ta linte të papërfunduar në vitin 1506. Megjithëkëtë, bashkëkohësit e da Vincit e konsiderojnë si kryevepra më e madhe. 

Në mes të shekullit të 16-të, Cosimo de Medici punësoi Giorgio Vasari-n të rimodelojë hollin dhe murali humbi. Historianët e dinë si duket nga skicat e hershme të Da Vincit. Murali ka inspiruar kryeveprat e Rubens dhe Pikasos.

Aeroplani i Amelia Earhart

Amelia Earhart donte të ishte personi i parë që fluturonte rreth e rrotull globit pranë Ekuadorit. Më 2 qershor të vitit 1937, ajo dhe Fred Noonan u nisën nga Lae, ajo që tani ndodhet në Papua New Guinea, me aeroplanin “Electra 10-E”. 

Që atë ditë ata s’u panë kurrë më. Për 19 orët e para të udhëtimit të tyre prej 2,556 miljesh, në radio dëgjoheshin vetëm “duket ta kesh ti, por s’e sheh”, dhe “gazi po mbaron”. 

Anija e Gardës Bregdetare i priste në Howland Island në Paqësorin qendror. Jo shumë vonë, anija mori mesazhin e fundit që thonte “veri dhe jug”. Kërkimet e deritanishme nuk kanë zbuluar asgjë. 

Një grup kërkuesish në ditën e sotme thonë se do ta gjejnë, duke qenë se teknologjia e re që do të përdorin është e pazëvendësueshme.

----------

